# Broadhead preference??



## George Gravier

Bowhunters,
Just curious which broadheads youll be using this year, I started on thunderheads, switched to muzzy a few years ago and Im thinking about trying expandables for the first time this year (rocky mnt snypers). Ive been a die hard fixed blade guy from the start but want to see what all the hype is all about with expandables how about you guys.............geo


----------



## Billy J

geo i have been using the rocky moutain gators 2 blade expandable for about 8-10 years and i love them they fly exactly like my field points for me and i have never had a problem with them opening up rocky moutain broadheads any of them is a good choice i think good luck let me know how the snypers works out for you


----------



## George Gravier

BillyJ,
Sounds good, the only reason Im thinking about trying them is because a buddy of mine tried the rages last year and he said they were awesome, the rocky mtn snypers are basically the same thing but way cheaper plus Ive read many good review on them. thanks for the reply....geo


----------



## Finger_Mullet

*Rocket Steelhead*

I use the Rocket Steelhead 100grain. I used the 4 blade until they became impossible to find in my area. They are awesome. 

I think many of the expandable head today work great. The only trouble I ever had out of an expandable was the Cabelas expandable. I don't remember what they were called. They had a large cutting diamater. They did not penetrate like other expandables. I gave my buddy one and he shot a big doe. It did not exit. It went about 1/2 way thru and stopped with the blades about 1/2 open. The deer died but left very little blood. Tracking was a bitch.

Darin


----------



## perchnut

I shoot steel force 100 grain serrated......nice heads. Ive been tempted to go an expandable, but havent taken the dip into that pool yet. I know they have gotten alot more dependable, and especially for whitetails. who knows...maybe at some point this year. But them SF's cut really nice.


----------



## davehunt

100 Gr. Magnus 2 blade vented fixed.

Simple, cheap (relativley - around $20 / 6 heads) and they work. I started out with NAP Thunderheads. They were good too, but with the Magnus heads, there's nothing to put together. Screw them in and your done.


----------



## Rockfish1

when I was a young buck and could pull them heavy compounds I shot all the latest fancy broadheads... these days I'm relegated to my recurves and longbows... and have settled for the Aussie Ribtek's... I either shoot the 125gr with a 100gr insert or the 200gr with a 25gr insert... either way I got a large 2 blade head with a yard of cutting edge... and lots of penetration...


----------



## Adam

Rocket Sidewinders(1.5") or Rage 2-Blades(2") ...big nasty holes with lots of blood.

The Rocket blades are MUCH stronger tho, which is why I prefer them.


----------



## saltandsand

Just picked up some Montec broad head... I'll post a report after I've used them.


----------



## boone

Check out the Slick Trick broadheads. They fly just like field points, and are very effective. 

I've used them in Africa and North America, and found them to be accurate and efficient.


----------



## RuddeDogg

I use the Crimson Raptors and magnus Buzz Cut in 100gr.


----------



## George Gravier

Ruddedog you hunt in jersey????


----------



## RuddeDogg

Yep, been huntin sice I was 12.


----------



## Finger_Mullet

*Crimson Broadheads*

Those Crimson broadheads look tough. I hear they fly well and are not hard to tune. 

I have several different kind of broadheads left. I decided to use what I have before I buy anymore.

I only shoot broadheads that fly just like my field points. If they don't I give them away. 

The Steelforce broadheads fly great and are well constructed heads. I shot a really nice buck several years ago. It hit just behind the shoulder and slammed the shoulder on the other side. When the deer stepped to run it shattered the main blade of the broadhead. I sent a e-mail to Steelforce and the President of the company called me. We talked for over an hour. He sent me several different kinds of their heads. One kind was not on the market at the time. It was the 100 grain titanium serrated Steelforce. It was an awesome head. They came out on the market the next year. He was a great guy and took time out of his day to call and address my concerns. I recommend Steelforce to anyone. 

Darin


----------



## Topsailbum

G5 Montecs, never had a problem out of them


----------



## TreednNC

shot my 8pt with spitfires....going to use 100gr 2 blade magnus stingers this year....dont care for the buzzcut serated blade (harder to sharpen)...looks mean though. 


Finger Mullet....not trying to sound rude or pushy, but given the right alignment and properly tuned bow, I havent met a broadhead yet that didnt fly like a field point


----------



## Finger_Mullet

*Broadhead performance*

Treed,

Are you saying all heads have the same point of impact in your bow? Assuming all are the same weight.

When you are screaming an arrow out of today's modern bows you will experience some wind planing with some heads. My bow is perfectly tuned for the setup I use (arrow shafts and 100 grain field points or MOST 100 grain broadheads). I however have found a few heads to not have the same point of impact as field points. Maybe a slower bow will shoot all heads and have the same point of impact but mine won't. 

I use the paper test for tuning my bow. When I have no up, down, right or left tears in the paper I shoot a naked shaft at 30 yards. If it flies true the bow is tuned. I still can't shoot all heads and have the same point of impact. 

If all bows shoot all heads the same there would be no need for mechanical heads. The mechanical heads eliminates wind planing. I think I can safetly say that not all heads fly the same.

Darin


----------



## George Gravier

Ruddedog,
I grew up in North Jersey Sussex then Pequannock know where thats at? Where do you hunt there???geo


----------



## TreednNC

mechanicals make up for the margin of error in the lack of tuning.

Thus being said....I would venture to guess, even out of high speed bows, 95% shoot spot on. 

Im not doubting some dont shoot that well....and I should had used discretion before making that comment, because I know you know your chit when it comes to that, but MOST guys that cant get a broadhead to fly right have some sort of problem in their bow being tuned. Most that used to come in the shop I worked in had a problem of some sort. 

Again, I dont that you're right about your set-up Darin.

What is your FPS?


----------



## Finger_Mullet

*Fps*

The last time I had mine checked it was at 287 fps with 100 grain heads and aluminum 2216 full length eastons. I now shoot carbon. I would not want to try to guess what it shoots with carbon arrows. I can't remember the name of the arrows I shoot. Carbon Express maybe? It is a fat shaft with the insert. 

The local bow shop closed down and the nearest one is about an hour away. I can go to Gander Mtn but I am afraid to let them touch my bow. I can do general maintanance. I am just glad that nothing has gone wrong lately. I need to find a new shop to go to. 

I agree that the reason most people shoot expandables are for lack of a tuned bow. Years ago I shot every head on the market. My buddy ran a shop and he had sample heads mailed to him by everyone you could think of. 
In recent years I have only shot a few different kinds. I guess today's heads may have better technology and are more forgiving of wind planing.

I have been out of the archery loop for a few years now. I just hunt with what I have and try not to spend another fortune replacing everything every few years. It is about time to purchase a few new heads. 

I could have possibly bloodied one up the other day?

Darin


----------



## Billy J

my bow only shoots 258fps with carbon arrows and was tuned up at the bow shop and i have never had broadheads hit exactly the same as field points except for the mechanincal ones at least thats my bow now i got a crossbow and its on now


----------



## Finger_Mullet

*Crossbows*

I thought I would love to shoot a crossbow until a buddy of mine hurt his back and got a permit to hunt with a crossbow. They are daumn accurate. I shot a golf ball size group at 60 yards the first time I ever picked it up.

Anyway, He is one of the best shots with a rifle, muzzleloader or a bow that I have ever seen. He out shot me at 100 yards with his musket and I was shooting a bolt 30-06. I was on a bench and he was shooting in the prone position. The 30-06 I was shooting was not that accurate but he did it with a muzzleloader. 

The first year he hunted he shot several deer with the crossobow. Then one evening he called and needed help finding 2 that he shot. We tracked those deer all over the country. We did not find either one of them. 

The moral of the story is, just because they are accurate does not mean you do not have to judge yardage accurately. I would still try to shoot 25 yards or less. I definatley would not try a 50 yard shot. They are loud and a deer will jump the string, just like a bow. 

I will keep my bow. They do however give people that can't shoot a bow the ability to bow hunt. I think they serve that purpose well.


Darin


----------



## Billy J

i love my crossbow and havent had a problem finding deer yet i never shoot without the range finder first and not over 40 yards the same as with my regular bow i love all ways of hunting rifle,shotgun,pistol,bow,crossbow,runnig dogs, etc. You are right bout one thing the crossbow is deadly accurate and as long as a GOOD shot is made DEER WILL NOT GO FAR,PEIOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! as with any weapon.


----------



## Finger_Mullet

*Crossbow*

I was not dogging you for using a crossbow. I just wanted people to know shooting a crossbow is not like shooting a rifle. Shot placement is critical and you still have to be a good judge of yardage. 

Have you experienced any wind planing with broadheads out of your crossbow? My buddy shot a Bear Razorhead or something in his. He did not use the bleeder blades. They performed well and could be resharpened and used over and over and over and over again. I could not get them to fly in my bow many many moons ago.

On the 2 deer he shot and we could no find, he had less than great shot placement. I once said that I never shot a deer with a bow and could not find it. The next one I shot I did not recover. I watched the arrow bury up behind the front shoulder. Great blood trail but no deer at the end of it. No clue where it went.

Darin


----------



## Billy J

i know you werent dogging fm. just stating my experience anyway i have only shot the rocky mountain gator 100gr expandables with the crossbow,but don't like them like i do in my bow so looking for new broadheads thinking about the nap thunderheads 100 or the muzzy 100 3 blade. gonna get them this week and get ready for the season opens oct. 4 in va. got my eyes on a big one. Billy


----------



## RuddeDogg

geo said:


> Ruddedog,
> I grew up in North Jersey Sussex then Pequannock know where thats at? Where do you hunt there???geo


Yep, that's way, way north from where I am. I'm in Cape May, and hunt the local grounds in the area.


----------



## Billy J

just got back from bps. got me some new broadheads went with the muzzy 100 3 blade for my crossbow they look good should post results next week if everything goes well


----------



## TreednNC

I know what ya mean Darin. Ive got some Magnus Stingers I want to bloody up, but I made a little complaint to NAP about some of my Spitfires breaking in the target and they sent me some new blades, practice blades and a new replacement head for the one I couldnt get the screw out of. If I had bought all of that, replacement blades are $20, practice blades are $15 and $34/3.....so a little over $11 for the head....I cant complain. They rip an 1.5" hole. I had a spike under me for 25min the other night just BEGGING me to shoot him, but I held off to let the little fella grow....hopefully. I wanted to send a Magnus Stinger through the boiler room to see how they do, but held off.


----------



## Finger_Mullet

*Bowhunting*

I had to put my bow hunting on hold for a couple of weeks. I visited my lease in Chatham County to find a mess! A tornado hit the local town of Silk Hope a few weeks ago. It must have touched down briefly in a small patch of hardwoods where I have a ladder stand. I can't get a 4 wheeler in to it. I walked in but can't get the stand out. I have to take a chainsaw to cut the trees out of the way. I have to do that this Saturday.

Also the creek that I have to cross to get to my other stands is impassable in a truck at the moment. The water got way out of the banks and washed a sand bar on the other side. A truck will bottom out and can't get over it. I am taking a snow shovel to shovel the bar down so I can cross the creek. 

One of my best stands was blown over. It is leaning against some pine trees. I could not stand it back up by myself. It is a 4'x4' box on a 5 ' stand. The wind blowed so hard that it pulled the stakes out of the ground and over goes the stand. 

On the bright side my feeders did not blow over. They were empty and still stood up. I filled 1 up and I hope it is surviving the blow this week. Also the creeks go so high it washed the beaver dams away. Thank the lord. I just hope they take their time building them back.

I did move one stand to the very back side of the property. This is a new area to me. I sure hope it produces. It is a box stand that looks out into a few year old cutover. I jumped a deer when movng the stand in. 

So I will be busy trying to get my gun stands set back up. And now they are calling for rain tomorrow morning. I will at least go down and turn the other feeder on. 

Darin


----------



## TreednNC

I hear ya....hows the gas situation over that way....all the stations here are dry dry dry....I wont be leaving except for going to work Monday.


----------



## Finger_Mullet

*Gas*

I posted on your other thread about gas. It is a crime that the gas pricks can do this. Demand has dropped was down but the price drops a few cents and then back up to $4.00 a gallon. Then it take 3 months to get back down.

They are now restricting supply in our area to keep the price up. That is crap. They say the pipeline is not at 100%. BS.

We buy 50,000 gallons of diesel fuel at a time. We never have a problem getting it. If they piss us off we go somewhere else. We buy it for less than the county schools and they do not even have to pay road tax on theirs, we do and can still get it cheaper. They are screwing the school system because they can't just up and choose a different supplier because they have a contract. We can and will if the need arrises.

When that hurricane hit Texas a couple of weeks ago and fuel went up, they were refusing to deliver gas the day before because the price was going to skyrocket the next day. So they stopped delivery at noon the day before because they could make much more it they waited 24 hours. This caused a shortage and the price went from $3.69 here to well over $4.00. I seen one station selling it for $4.95 and another in Montgomery County selling it for $5.99. It is a rip off!!!!

I will make my journey to my lease. It is around 1 month before the smoke poles come out. I need to be ready. I did find cob corn for 10 cents a pound. That is a little higher than last year but it takes longer for deer to eat the cob corn than shelled. I started 1 feeder last Saturday. The other will start tomorrow. I will start baiting my other stands next weekend. I hope.

Darin


----------



## Adam

Im gonna go ahead and say it.

Crossbows are cheatin unless you have a disability. Lots of people never thought of huntin during bow season until they legalized them damn things a couple years ago, and now everybody is a "bow" hunter. Horsecrap. Ive shot em, my two uncles bought em, and yeah theyre fast and accurate. They're also heavy and awkward to carry, plus theyre loud on the shot, and a pain to reload if you miss.

Bow hunting is about how CLOSE, not how far you can get a shot off.

Kinda like a semi-auto muzzleloader ...it defeats the purpose.


----------



## perchnut

I agree, Adam. I go back and forth on that a bit, but still come to the same conclusion....even though folks bring up the compound vs traditional bow arguement, I still say getting close is the name of the game...I'll bet time will show that more deer are wounded by 'bowhunters' who think they have a cross bow, so they can take that longer shot.....keep cross bows for those who really need them. just my .02


----------



## Finger_Mullet

*Crossbows*

In North Carolina you have to be disabled to hunt with a cross bow. I agree with the law in NC. However, I am not going to say that it should not be allowed in other states.

I don't want any one else telling me how I can and should hunt. I don't run dogs while deer hunting but others do. If they choose to hunt that way, who am I to tell them they should not. If it is legal and you choose to do it, go for it.

I hunt over corn. In some states it is illegal to hunt over bait. Well, I was raised hunting the way I hunt and I have no plans to stop. If you don't hunt over bait that is your choice. Don't slam me for doing something that is legal in my area. I do however hunt some stands that are not baited. It is my choice in the state of NC.

So if it is legal I say go for it if it makes you happy. If you don't agree in using cross bows, don't use them. It should not concern you that they are loud, hard to reload and awkward to carry if you do not choose to use one.

I would not use one if they were legal but I would not tell someone they shouldn't if they chose to do it.

Darin


----------



## Adam

Im not tellin anybody they shouldnt hunt with one, Im just sayin its cheatin ...especially if they've NEVER bow hunted before. 

If an elderly man as bow hunted all his life and decides one day after 40 years, he's tired of pullin a string, yeah maybe thats one thing. If some guy whos done nothin but gun hunt, picks one up and says now hes a bowhunter ...negative sir, thats what irks me. I also know a bunch of people around here who all of sudden have shoulder problems after buying their x-gun ...to try and justify it.

Its crap, you can pull 50# pounds on a compound and kill a deer just as quick as you can with a 175# draw on a xbow, and I would dare to say, pullin that 50# on a compound is easier than using that pully-doohicky for the xbow!!!

Sorry for the rant, the end.

Adam


----------



## Billy J

well if they are loud,heavy,hard to carry, hard to reload than i guess it isnt all that great for disabled hunters, they should just be aloud to use a gun during the hunting season i think it is easy to reload i have had no problem as far as shooting farther that is not the case for me they still have to be 40yards or closer just as with my bow i dont have a problem with any type of hunting as long as it is done with a good clean quick kill. im glad its legal now it should be. besides if it is cheating i guess guns,compounds,black powder is all cheating as well maybe you should use a rock and a stick so you wont be cheating just my .02 cent


----------



## Finger_Mullet

*Cross bows*

Crossbows have been taboo for years in the hunting world. At least in NC. A few years ago I would have killed to hunt with one. Now I have no desire. 

It is kind of like shooting doe. For years it was against the law to shoot doe in NC. You could only kill bucks. Now we have unlimited doe tags in certain areas. You can only take 2 bucks now. And some people still will not shoot a doe. It has been proven that killing doe will help the deer population. But people still refuse to shoot them. Like people refuse to shoot a cross bow. They think it is cheating or unethical to shoot a cross bow. I guess it is the way we were raised. 

I can assure you that it is not cheating. It is not a guaranteed kill by no means. You still have to get the deer within range, estimate yardage and make a perfect shot. 

I hate to see other hunters knock other methods of hunting. We need to all stick together for the common good. It is getting harder and harder to be a hunter in the US these days.

I respect the way you choose to hunt and I hope you do the same. It is all good as long it is within the guidelines of the law.

Darin


----------



## Billy J

well said finger mullet thats the way i feel dont put someone down and say the crossbow is cheating its not i support all ways of hunting. you are right we all need to stick together we need all the help we can get with all the tree huggers 




i would rather kill does anyway and shoot only mature bucks thats what i do on all my leased lands except for two of them where the owners say its brown it down and of not you loose the lease so everything is shot on these lands


----------



## Finger_Mullet

*New lease*

A guy called me the other day wanting to know if I was interested in leasing his land. He said he had 100 acres about 6 miles from my house. I said I am interested. It is 100 acres of 10 year old pines. I rode over and walked some of it. It has a few roads in it but the rest is thick as crap. A few big hardwoods scattered around. I wanted it bad. I just have 1 month until season starts and I don't want to pay him and have not had adequate time to scout it and get things set up. I did see plenty of tracks.

He called today and wanted to know if I wanted it. I told him that I did but I did not think I had enough time to get it ready to hunt and I had already paid a big lease in Chatham County. I told him that I wanted it but I wanted it for next season but I did not want to miss the chance at it. He said well I hear you are a good person and live close by and will take care of it for me. I said yes I will. I said that if he had called 2 months ago I would have jumped all over it but it was a little late for this season. 

He said that it was mine and he wanted me to have it. He said we could set it up in February and no one would hunt it this year unless I wanted to and I was free anytime even before I pay the lease.. I told him that I may go down a few times but I did not feel comfortable hunting it much without paying him. He said he was satisfied with the arrangement.

I felt kinda good about it. So now I have 100 acres 6 miles from my house. I just can't cut a pine. I can clear the sapling hardwoods but must leave the pines. I think I can arrange that. 

My other lease it generally a doe slaughter. I kill a nice buck or two each year but the doe die regularly. 

I went down today and started another feeder. I also checked the feeder I turned on last week. I stood the stand back up and staked it back down. Everything is ready for muzzleloading loading now. I did manage to see a fawn feding in the ay field. My wife enjoyed that. She actually rode with me and helped me set the stand back up. Maybe I can talk her into going hunting again. She killed a big doe when we was in college. She shot it in the ass with a 30-06. 

I am starting to get the fever again. I did manage a doe the week before last right behind my house. The hit was a little high but she only went 50 yards before stretching out. I may go again this coming Wednesday. I have a lot to do before November.

Darin


----------



## RuddeDogg

*Cheatin*

Well then lets outlaw scopes, red dots, lasers, shooting sticks, bi pods, in line black powder cause that's cheatin too.


----------



## Shooter

I think I know what Adam is talking about and no I am not speaking for him.

To say I use to shoot a lot is an under-statement, I started off buying a used bow and started plinking in my back yard and learned everything wrong. I went to a 3-D shoot to pick up a few pointers and next thing ya know I am shooting tournys year around, was picked up by a few bow companys, even got some sponsers and earned my way to the World tourny 3 years running. Why all this, because I wanted to become a better bow hunter.

I worked part time in a bow shop and use to love to see some folks come in a few days before bow season and want to become out fitted to go bow hunting  you don't know how many times I had folks ask me to sight in their bows so they didnt have to waste their time practicing.

When they made it so everyone could use cross bows all of a sudden everyone was a bow hunter and thought they could shoot 100 yards and kill anything. Have you ever had anyone ask you could you BORE sight their cross bow in? 

Bow hunting use to be an art form and one hard core bow hunters strived to be the best at, we learned if your 20 feet in the air and it looked like you were 25 yards from the deer you didn't shoot for 25 yards you had to see how far from the base of the tree to the deer (just say 20 yards) and shoot that distance.

Yup I am OLD SCHOOL and even got rid of my hi tech in line and have gone back to my cap and ball.

My motto as in hunting or fishing "Show respect and go prepared for the game your hunting"


----------



## Finger_Mullet

*Crossbows*

I understand completely what you are saying Shooter. I once shot at competitions on a local level. It sounds like you are the man though.

I quit shooting everyday after college. I just hunt now. I do not like the idea of allowing every Tom, Dick and Harry to hunt with a crossbow. It takes the art out of the sport that I love. I think we agree on that aspect. 

In NC you must be disabled to hunt with a crossbow. I agree 100% with this. It gives a 70 year old man that has bowhunted all his life the ability to continue the sport after he can no longer physically shoot a bow. My good hunting buddy is in this situation. 

However, I was trying to make a point that if it is legal then we should support this style of hunting. Hunters do not need to bash other hunters unless they are doing something illegal. I may not agree with in-line muzzleloaders but if the DNR says they are fine, I don't have a problem with you using them. If I don't agree with running dogs but it is legal, go for it. I just won't practice that art of hunting. 

I can see people arming themselves 1 week before bow season and go in the woods totally unprepared. I hate to see it. I hate to hear about people losing deer because their skills was not ready to go in the woods with a bow or crossbow. But, we have stupid people everywhere. Hell, even stupid people fish. Go totally unprepared to Jordan Dam in NC and try to catch stripers with fly line wrapped around a coke can with a spark plug for a weight. I guess education in hunting and fishing can only do so much for those that don't have sense enough to understand it or are unwilling to try to learn.

Darin


----------



## RuddeDogg

Agreed 100% Finger Mullet.


----------



## JFord56

I second that motion FM & Rudde - I resemble that remark. Nothing beats time on the range for bow or gun.


----------



## Al Kai

Adam said:


> Im gonna go ahead and say it.
> 
> Crossbows are cheatin unless you have a disability. Lots of people never thought of huntin during bow season until they legalized them damn things a couple years ago, and now everybody is a "bow" hunter. Horsecrap. Ive shot em, my two uncles bought em, and yeah theyre fast and accurate. They're also heavy and awkward to carry, plus theyre loud on the shot, and a pain to reload if you miss.
> 
> Bow hunting is about how CLOSE, not how far you can get a shot off.
> 
> Kinda like a semi-auto muzzleloader ...it defeats the purpose.


I agree.


----------



## Predator

I don't think crossbows should be illegal because I don't like regulation. I think a crossbow should be legal during general firearms season, but not archery only, because it's not a bow.
As far as the original broadhead question, I was really impressed with the way my Muzzy 4 blades performed. I got a less than perfect shot on that little button, but it made a major wound track and a clean kill.


----------

